# I'm up for an interview.



## Jgon

I'm a graduate and I my application just got accepted by a company called AAM and I want to tell my friends that I got accepted and I will be having an interview next week. How do you say "I'm up for an interview" in Korean?

Thanks~


----------



## Kross

I'd say, "나 (AAM) 면접 있어."


----------



## Jgon

Is it also correct to say "나 AAM에서 면접 있어" to mean "I will have an interview in AAM"?


----------



## Kross

That also sounds fine and natural.


----------



## Jgon

Thanks~


----------

